# Gay American Couple Arrested in Thailand



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

“They were detained as they were about to leave Thailand,” said Col. Cherngron Rimpadee, an immigration police spokesman. The colonel said the couple were on a “watch list” after their *social media posts caught authorities’ attention.*

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/gay-couple-thailand-arrest_us_5a1efa0ce4b0d52b8dc2382c

2 Americans who bared butts at Bangkok temples are arrested | Fox News


----------

